# Theraband Silver?



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i just banded up an ugly lil palm shootin' natural i'm calling my "Frog Flogger" with some theraband silver and i'm loving how the bands are performing...
has anyone else used it? if so, how does it work for you??


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

it really seems to zip ammo at a sfficient rate to down a frog easily...
if i'm wrong let me know before i give some poor amphibian a headache


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bo, I like silver, I really do. It is smoother than gold for target shooting, but after a lot of experimenting I found that if you cut gold at the right length and taper for your ammo, you can achieve the same effect. But if you wanna beef things up, you have better potential with gold.

Going to black gives you something like a whole new range of possibilities. I like gold and black. All the colors in between seem to be a waste of time to me.

But one has to experiment a lot to see what I'm saying.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

i thought the black was the lightest weight?? man i got alot to learn!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

BoKennedy said:


> i thought the black was the lightest weight?? man i got alot to learn!


yellow is the lightest weight i believe, i had a bunch of silver, shot very well for me, tapers or straights were fun for targets, if i needed more power from them i just doubled up. i sent an ss banded with double 3/4 by maybe 7" to Jskeen and he was amazed at the speeds he was getting from the silver, go for it Bo


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

it shoots so smoothly, i found myself on target way more than not with this "flogger" and i can't wait to take it to the ponds!
silver band fan am i!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

BoKennedy said:


> it shoots so smoothly, i found myself on target way more than not with this "flogger" and i can't wait to take it to the ponds!
> silver band fan am i!


if you like silver, you will love black its a feather light pull but its zippy as ****, i am looking into a dedicated butterfly design for myself just for use with thera black.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

With latex the lighter it is the faster it is. Its a matter of adequate torque to handle the ammo weight. Silver is faster than gold and black is faster than silver! The thicker stuff last a little longer.There has been discussion on the Trumark forum by Joerg Sprave regarding this.( @ 2 yrs. ago) More pull weight does not always give more speed.If you have a chrony its fun playing with the different combos to see for yourself.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!! it makes sense that the lighter allows for more springback and that would give more speed...
this was a big help, i was worried that i might have been missing something...


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Very good information im waiting for Chrony, i have some square rubber i would like to test maybe it is faster ......


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

It depends on your ammo and draw length too guys, usually heavier ammo needs thicker bands likeTBG.. unless you are shooting butterfly..
Kip


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been shooting double tbs 1.25 to .75 in by 7.5 in fork to ties with .44 cal lead. That is zippy enough to punch through both sides of a bean can @ 10 yds. I don't have a chrony, but this seems quite respectable to me. For band life I get between 600 and 1000 shots before tearing at the band ties. For some reason they always tear on the right side. Ahy ideas on the reason for this?


----------

